# YOKOHAMA 2018 – Japan’s 2nd largest city and largest port



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*YOKOHAMA:
*
Population: 3 732 000 (Tokyo metro 38 305 000)
Tallest building: Landmark Tower (296.3m, 70 floors, built 1993)
Language: Japanese
Founded: Port of Yokohama 1859
Region: Kantō
Prefecture: Kanagawa 
Island: Honshu 
Area: 437.38 km² (Tokyo metro 13 572 km²)

This was a daytrip from Tokyo in May 2018.

Yokohama Station area 39 by Nightsky, on Flickr 

Yokohama is the second largest city in Japan. It is also the most important port in the country, even ahead of Tokyo. The city is just a few km south of the capital, facing Tokyo Bay. It is part of the most populous metropolitan area of Japan, Tokyo. Yokohama literally means ”horisontal beach”. On clear days, Mount Fuji can be seen from the city’s tallest buildings. Ooka River is one of the rivers that flows through the city. Nakamura is the other one. Yokohama was originally a fishing village, but grew significantly when the large port opened in 1859.
Minato Mirai 21 (MM) is the central business district and modern harbourfront skyline of Yokohama. It attracts numerous tourists each year, and most of Yokohama’s skyscrapers can be found in the MM area. Minato Mira literally means "future harbour".
Landmark Tower, the tallest building in Japan 1993-2014 (296m) stands in Minato Mirai. Since a few year ago there is a taller one in Osaka, but it still exceed the height of all skyscrapers in Tokyo, not counting observation towers. Landmark Tower has 70 floors with an observation deck (Sky Garden), a luxury hotel (Yokohama Royal Park Hotel) and a large shopping mall, Landmark Plaza. Home to the world's second fastest elevators, which travel 750m per minute. Yokohama Grand InterContinental is another skyscraper, a 31-storey hotel from 1991 with a curved shape. Queens Tower A from 1997 is the second tallest building in Yokohama, much shorter then Landmark Tower (height: 172m). If you count masts, Yokohama Media Tower from 1999 is the second tallest, with only 23 floors but a tall mast on top that increases the height to 253m. All these buildings are in MM. In front of the three Queens Towers and the large, futuristic Queens Square shopping mall is Queens Square, where you find a very exciting, large, rollercoaster like sculpture "Moku-Moku Waku-Waku Yokohama Yo-Yo".
Marine Tower from 1961 is a famous landmark, one of the tallest lighthouses in the world. It is situated right between he waterfront and Chinatown. It is 106m tall and has an observation deck. The lights are flashing red and green at dark, every 20 seconds. The circular Shin-Yokohama Prince Hotel (42 floors) is situated in another district, Shin-Yokohama west of the city center. Here you find the large Shin-Yokohama Station.

Pacificio is a huge convention center in Minato Mirai. It opened in 1991 and the exhibition hall has an area of 20,000 m2. It is situated right next to Yokohama Grand InterContinental.
The main railway station of Yokohama, a large Sogo department store, Yokohama Museum of Art, small canals, shopping malls, cafés can be found in MM and the area to the North of it. A central pedestrian promenade follows the waterfront and leads to the small but beautiful Yamashita Park, known for its flower arrangements and sculptures, facing the waterfront. The Water Guardian Statue is the most central statue and fountain, sitauted in a pond. Next to the park is the famous ship Hikawa Maru, an ocean liner launched in 1929. It ran to Seattle and Vancouver, but today it is a museum ship. In 1940-41 it saved many Jewish refugees from the Nazis. Kano Jigoro, the founder of judo, died on this ship in 1938. Nippon Maru, built in 1930, is another museum ship, but this one is situated next to Landmark Tower. Rinko Park, Unga Park and Takashima Central Park are other waterfront parks, closer to the central station.
Nissan Motors, JGC Corporation, Chiyoda Corporation all have headquarters in Minato Mirai. Nissan has a large store with a showroom open for public, part of the Nissan Global Headquarters in Minato Mirai. Nissan Stadium is an important stadium that opened in 1992 and has the highest seating capacity of all stadiums in Japan (72 327). It has been used for football, rugby, athletics, concerts and more. Yokohama Stadium is a large circular stadium in the city center. It opened in 1978 for baseball in the middle of the Yokohama Park and has a capicity of 30 000 people.

Cosmo Clock 21 is a high ferris wheel in MM (on the small Shino island), facing the waterfront. It was the world’s tallest ferris wheel 1989-92. In 1997 its height was increased to 112.5m. It is part of the Cosmo World amusement park, that features a landmark rollercoaster, a water ride, a shopping mall and more.
Compared to Tokyo, Yokohama’s skyline is not impressive, but it is popular because many buildings with significant shapes form an interesting skyline.
Yokohama Red Brick Warehouse, also on Shinko island, is a redbrick building complex, reminding of British warehouse buildings, facing the water. It was originally used as a customs building but is now a shopping mall, banquet hall, and event venues. The complex consist of two similar buildings facing each other. They were built in 1911 and 1913. The large postmodern mall Yokohama World Porters with about 200 stores is next to it. Navios Yokohama is a postmodern hotel building with a gate right through the building.
Port of Yokohama is the most prominent port in Japan. Yokohama Bay Bridge is a beautiful white cable stayed bridge. It is 860m long, 172m tall and opened in 1989. Osanbashi Pier is a modern international pier where huge cruise ships dock. It has a futuristic internatinonal passenger terminal.
Chinatown (Yokohama Chūkagai ) in Yokohama is the largest Chinese district outside China. It is situated right in the city center and has two beautiful gates (Goodwil Gate and Eastern Gate). It has pedestrian streets filled with nice Chinese restaurants, markets and shops, beautifully illuminated with numerous neon signs after dark. Kwan Tai Temple is also situated here. It is the nicest and most lively part of Yokohama. It has a 150 year long history, but today only a few Chinese people live in Chinatown after the big 1923 earthquake and conflicts.
Except for the port area around Mirato Mirai business district and Chinatown, the city center of Yokohama is quite impersonal, with typical Japanese modernist lowrise and midrise buildings, a few highrises, stores and restaurants. The biggest difference from Tokyo is that the roads are much smaller and more narrow, except for the port area where you find highways and large roads. It is also slightly rougher then Tokyo, rough with Japanese standard still means very modern and clean though (though you can find more edgy clubs). Yokohama Stadium and Yokohama Customs Bldg with its tower are landmarks in the center of Yokohama. Except for in Chinatown, neon signs are quite rare. Central Yokohama is mostly flat, but in the outskirts there are hilly residential areas.
Yokohama has subway and buses. Yokohama Municipal Subway opened in 1972 and has two lines and 42 stations. There are 3 large railway stations; Yokohama (Central), Shin-Yokohama (West) and Sakuragicho Station (harbour). The Yokohama Central Station is the busiest station in Kanagawa prefecture and the 5th busiest in the world (2013)! 
MY EXPERIENCE:
We made a daytrip to Yokohama during our trip to Tokyo in May 2018. I takes just about one our by train from Shinagawa Station in Tokyo. Even though the city is very large, the city center and waterfront area is compact and it is easy to walk around. There are many large roads and highways, but also pedestrian bridges and tunnels that make it accessible. Yokohama feels more continental and has more palms then Tokyo.
We arrived in the modern Yokohama main station, a few minutes walk from the Minato Mirai waterfront area. It was warm and sunny. The first thing we did was havin lunch at a waterfront café before going up to the observation deck of Landmark Tower with one of the world’s fastest elevators. It started to become a bit grey and foggy then. When we went down via the Landmark Plaza mall, the sky was really grey and unfortunately it stayed like that for the rest of the day. then walked along the waterfront, visiting Yamashita Park –a Belgian beer festival was going on- and ships and then central Yokohama and Chinatown, were we had diner. After Chinatown it was dark, and many of the impressive buildings were illuminated, both the Chinese restaurants and the harbourfront skyscrapers.
Time to get back to Tokyo via the modern Sakuragicho Station.

http://worldtravelimages.net/Yokohama.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

What could be a better spot to start the daytrip with then the top of Landmark Tower? But first, the area around Yokohama Station, that borders the Minato Mirai 21 district where Japan’s 2nd tallest skyscraper is.

*STATION AREA:*

The area around the central railway station, Yokohama Station, is very close to the popular waterfront district Minato Mirai 21. The station area has togehter with Minato Mirai most of Yokohama's skyscrapers, shopping malls and elevated highways. The central station, one of three large railway stations in the city, is large and modern. Many pedestrian bridges above canals and waterside can be found in the area, one of them leads to Minato Mirai 21. A very large and very modern Sogo department store is also situated here, as well as the modern shopping mall Bay Quarter. This mall is partly outdoors, and have several palms, and we attended the Island Vintage Coffee, with views of the water. In Japan it is very popular with ice coffee. Opposite the station area is the Nissan headquarters.

Yokohama Station area 37 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Station area 40 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Station area 38 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Station area 29 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Station area 34 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Station area 28 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Station area 30 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Nissan Global HQ.
Yokohama Station area 31 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Station area 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Station area 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Station area 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Station area 27 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Media Tower
Yokohama Station area 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Landmark Tower – Japan’s 2nd tallest skyscraper (there’s a taller one in Osaka).
Yokohama Station area 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Station area 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sogo department store
Yokohama Station area 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Station area 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Station area 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Station area 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Station.

http://worldtravelimages.net/Yokohama_Station.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*LANDMARK TOWER AND ITS VIEWS:*

Minato Mirai 21 (MM) is the central business district and modern harbourfront skyline of Yokohama. It attracts numerous tourists each year, and most of Yokohama’s skyscrapers can be found in the MM area. 
Landmark Tower, the tallest building in Japan 1993-2014 (296m) stands in Minato Mirai. Since a few year ago there is a taller one in Osaka, but it still exceed the height of all skyscrapers in Tokyo, not counting observation towers (Tokyo Skytree and Tokyo Tower are much taller, but are not counted as buildings). Landmark Tower has 70 floors with an observation deck (Sky Garden), a luxury hotel (Yokohama Royal Park Hotel) and a large shopping mall, Landmark Plaza. Landmark Tower has the world's second fastest elevators, which travel 750m per minute.

Landmark Tower 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Landmark Plaza 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Landmark Plaza, shopping mall at Landmark Tower.

Landmark Plaza 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Landmark Plaza 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Landmark Plaza 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Landmark Plaza 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr


Landmark Plaza 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Landmark Plaza 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Landmark Plaza 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Landmark Tower 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Sky Garden at the top of Landmark Tower.
Landmark Tower 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Landmark Tower 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Royal Park Hotel, part of Landmark Tower.
Landmark Tower 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Elevators of Landmark Tower.
Landmark Tower 10 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Landmark Tower 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Landmark Tower 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Landmark Tower 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://worldtravelimages.net/Yokohama_Landmark.html


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Landmark Tower 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Landmark Tower 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Elevators to the top.

*THE VIEWS OF SKY GARDEN, 69th floor of LANDMARK TOWER:*

The views from Landmark Tower 01 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The views from Landmark Tower 02 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Cosmo Clock ferris wheel
The views from Landmark Tower 03 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Cosmo World theme park
The views from Landmark Tower 04 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Queens Square Towers
The views from Landmark Tower 05 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Hotel Yokohama Grand InterContinental
The views from Landmark Tower 06 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Bay Bridge
The views from Landmark Tower 09 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The views from Landmark Tower 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The views from Landmark Tower 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The views from Landmark Tower 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The views from Landmark Tower 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The views from Landmark Tower 15 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The views from Landmark Tower 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The views from Landmark Tower 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The views from Landmark Tower 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The views from Landmark Tower 19 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The views from Landmark Tower 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Stadium
The views from Landmark Tower 22 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Glass roof highway!

http://worldtravelimages.net/Yokohama_Landmark.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fascinating views, Nightsky! :applause:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

MORE VIEWS FROM LANDMARK TOWER:

The views from Landmark Tower 23 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The views from Landmark Tower 24 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The views from Landmark Tower 25 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The views from Landmark Tower 27 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The views from Landmark Tower 30 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The views from Landmark Tower 31 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The views from Landmark Tower 32 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The views from Landmark Tower 33 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The views from Landmark Tower 35 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The views from Landmark Tower 37 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Media Tower
The views from Landmark Tower 38 by Nightsky, on Flickr
The views from Landmark Tower 40 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://worldtravelimages.net/Yokohama_Landmark.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

How I would love to land there with a helicopter! 
Great update, Nightsky! kay:



Nightsky said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Yokohama, nightsky :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Yes, it seems a bit dangeous though to land on this roof. No fence and I can imagine strong winds, both from the helicopter and since it is high up in a port city.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Nightsky said:


> Yes, it seems a bit dangeous though to land on this roof. No fence and I can imagine strong winds, both from the helicopter and since it is high up in a port city.


Dangerous is good sometimes.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*CHINATOWN:*

Chinatown (Yokohama Chūkagai ) in Yokohama is the largest Chinese district outside China. It is situated right in the city center and has two beautiful gates, Goodwill Gate and Eastern Gate. It has pedestrian streets filled with nice Chinese restaurants, markets and shops, beautifully illuminated with numerous neon signs after dark. The main street is Chukagai dori (Chinatown St) with its nice colours. Yokohama Hakurankan Market is a popular place to shop. Kwan Tai Temple is also situated here. It is the nicest and most lively part of Yokohama. It has a 150 year long history, but today only a few Chinese people live in Chinatown after the big 1923 earthquake and conflicts.

Yokohama Chinatown 02 - East Gate by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 03b - Peking restaurant by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 04 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 05 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 06 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 07 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 08 - Rose Hotel by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 09 - Chukagai street by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 10 - Rose Hotel by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 11 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 12 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 16 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 17 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 20 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 21 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 22 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 23 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 24 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr

http://worldtravelimages.net/Yokohama_Chinatown.html


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Yokohama once more


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MORE CHINATOWN:*

Yokohama Chinatown 25 - Chukagai street by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 26 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 27 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 28 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 30 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 31 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 33 - - Hakurankan Market by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 35 - - Hakurankan Market by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 36 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 37 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 39 by worldtravelimages.net, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 40 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 41 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 42 - Chukagai street by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 43 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 44 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 46 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 48 - Chukagai street by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 49 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 51 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 52 - our restaurant by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 53 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 54 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://worldtravelimages.net/Yokohama_Chinatown.html


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic pics of colourful Chinatown, Nightsky - love them! :applause:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

yansa said:


> Phantastic pics of colourful Chinatown, Nightsky - love them! :applause:


Thanks, yansa!  And this is how Chinatown look after dark:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

CHINATOWN AT NIGHT:

Yokohama Chinatown 55 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 56 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 57 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 58 - Goodwill GAte by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 59 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 60 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 61 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Chinatown 62 by Nightsky, on Flickr

http://worldtravelimages.net/Yokohama_Chinatown.html


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Nothing to do with your photography, but I can't say I'm a fan of the Landmark Tower's architecture!

Super intense shots from Chinatown though! and my personal favourite is the multi-level roadways, e.g. https://www.flickr.com/photos/worldtravelimages/45420862924/


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fabulous shots of Chinatown at night! :applause:


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Amazing photos of Yokohama! I enjoyed the food in Chinatown. I think every visitor must at least eat one meal in that district when they visited. I especially appreciate you sharing the photos of the waterfront, as I didn't get to see it on day time.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

*MINATO MIRAI 21 AND PORT OF YOKOHAMA*
- Port of Yokohama, Cosmo World Amusement Park, Cosmo Clock, Yokohama Red Brick Warehouse, Queens Square, Yokohama Bay Bridge, World Porters, Navios Hotel

Minato Mirai 21 (MM) is the central business district and modern harbourfront skyline of Yokohama. It attracts numerous tourists each year, and most of Yokohama’s skyscrapers can be found in the MM area. Minato Mira literally means "future harbour". Landmark Tower, the tallest building in Japan 1993-2014 (296m) stands in Minato Mirai. Since a few year ago there is a taller one in Osaka, but it still exceed the height of all skyscrapers in Tokyo, not counting observation towers. Landmark Tower has 70 floors with an observation deck (Sky Garden), a luxury hotel (Yokohama Royal Park Hotel) and a large shopping mall, Landmark Plaza. Home to the world's second fastest elevators, which travel 750m per minute. Yokohama Grand InterContinental is another skyscraper, a 31-storey hotel from 1991 with a curved shape. Queens Tower A from 1997 is the second tallest building in Yokohama, much shorter then Landmark Tower (height: 172m). If you count masts, Yokohama Media Tower from 1999 is the second tallest, with only 23 floors but a tall mast on top that increases the height to 253m. All these buildings are in MM. In front of the three Queens Towers and the large, futuristic Queens Square shopping mall is Queens Square, where you find a very exciting, large, rollercoaster like sculpture "Moku-Moku Waku-Waku Yokohama Yo-Yo". Marine Tower from 1961 is a famous landmark, one of the tallest lighthouses in the world. 
Pacificio is a huge convention center in Minato Mirai. It opened in 1991 and the exhibition hall has an area of 20,000 m2. It is situated right next to Yokohama Grand InterContinental. The main railway station of Yokohama, a large Sogo department store, Yokohama Museum of Art, small canals, shopping malls, cafés can be found in MM and the area to the North of it. A central pedestrian promenade follows the waterfront and leads to the small but beautiful Yamashita Park, known for its flower arrangements and sculptures, facing the waterfront. The Water Guardian Statue is the most central statue and fountain, sitauted in a pond. Next to the park is the famous ship Hikawa Maru, an ocean liner launched in 1929. It ran to Seattle and Vancouver, but today it is a museum ship. In 1940-41 it saved many Jewish refugees from the Nazis. Kano Jigoro, the founder of judo, died on this ship in 1938. Nippon Maru, built in 1930, is another museum ship, but this one is situated next to Landmark Tower. Rinko Park, Unga Park and Takashima Central Park are other waterfront parks, closer to the central station. Nissan Motors, JGC Corporation, Chiyoda Corporation all have headquarters in Minato Mirai. Nissan has a large store with a showroom open for public, part of the Nissan Global Headquarters in Minato Mirai. Nissan Stadium is an important stadium that opened in 1992 and has the highest seating capacity of all stadiums in Japan (72 327). It has been used for football, rugby, athletics, concerts and more. Yokohama Stadium is a large circular stadium in the city center. It opened in 1978 for baseball in the middle of the Yokohama Park and has a capicity of 30 000 people. Cosmo Clock 21 is a high ferris wheel in MM (on the small Shino island), facing the waterfront. It was the world’s tallest ferris wheel 1989-92. In 1997 its height was increased to 112.5m. It is part of the Cosmo World amusement park, that features a landmark rollercoaster, a water ride, a shopping mall and more. Compared to Tokyo, Yokohama’s skyline is not impressive, but it is popular because many buildings with significant shapes form an interesting skyline. Yokohama Red Brick Warehouse, also on Shinko island, is a redbrick building complex, reminding of British warehouse buildings, facing the water. It was originally used as a customs building but is now a shopping mall, banquet hall, and event venues. The complex consist of two similar buildings facing each other. They were built in 1911 and 1913. The large postmodern mall Yokohama World Porters with about 200 stores is next to it. Navios Yokohama is a postmodern hotel building with a gate right through the building. Port of Yokohama is the most prominent port in Japan. 
Yokohama Bay Bridge is a beautiful white cable stayed bridge. It is 860m long, 172m tall and opened in 1989. Osanbashi Pier is a modern international pier where huge cruise ships dock. It has a futuristic internatinonal passenger terminal.

Marine Tower 3 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Marine Tower
Minato Mirai 21 062 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 64b - Cosmo Clock 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 068 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 071 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 076 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 078 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 081 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 085 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 086 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 088 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 089 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 091 - police station by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 093 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 094 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 096 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 097 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 099 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 105 - Yokohama Red Brick Warehouse by Nightsky, on Flickr
Yokohama Red Brick Warehouse
Minato Mirai 21 109 - Yokohama Red Brick Warehouse by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 111 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 112 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 113 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 115 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 116 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 119 - Yokohama Port Promotion by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 122 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 127 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 129 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 131 - Yokohama Bay Bridge by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 132 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 133 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 134 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Minato Mirai 21 117 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Queens Square 07 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Queens Square
Queens Square 08 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Queens Square 11 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Queens Square 12 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Queens Square 13 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Queens Square 14 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Queens Square 16 by Nightsky, on Flickr

Queens Square 17 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Queens Square 18 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Queens Square 20 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Queens Square 21 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Queens Square 22 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Queens Square 23 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Queens Square 24 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Queens Square 25 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Queens Square 26 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Queens Square 27 by Nightsky, on Flickr
Queens Square 28 by Nightsky, on Flickr


http://worldtravelimages.net/Yokohama_Minato.html


----------

